
Karl Polanyi - dang
http://prospect.org/article/karl-polanyi-explains-it-all
======
dredmorbius
Dang, just wanted to say thanks for this and I'd like to see more and similar.
There's a lot to process (the piece is probably too long for ready
assimilation here), and this post is old enough that the HN conversation is
dead, but I'm planning to continue the conversation at
[http://reddit.com/r/dredmorbius](http://reddit.com/r/dredmorbius)

Briefly:

• Another path in economic thought between market fundamentalists,
Libertarians, and Marxists.

• A strong influence on many economic philosophers I've been impressed by,
including Galbraith, Stiglitz, and Daly.

• Questioning the value and ubiquity of the free market. The observation that
"Primitive economies were built on social obligations. Modern commercial
society depended on “deliberate State action” by and for elites" sounds very
similar to what David Graeber describes in _Debt: The First 5000 Years_. See
also Jonathn Nitzan and his "creorder" concept.

